# schools



## miss leah (Jun 29, 2014)

hi everyone could anyone give me a bit of info on schools in the alcudia area i'm hoping to move there in a year or so with my 2 children and i'm not really getting the information im looking for on websites I know it depends on the area. i'm also not getting the information about what taxes I will have to pay as I will be renting property. I would really be greatful if someone could shed me some light on schooling and taxes. mucho gracies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

miss leah said:


> hi everyone could anyone give me a bit of info on schools in the alcudia area i'm hoping to move there in a year or so with my 2 children and i'm not really getting the information im looking for on websites I know it depends on the area. i'm also not getting the information about what taxes I will have to pay as I will be renting property. I would really be greatful if someone could shed me some light on schooling and taxes. mucho gracies.


:welcome:

I can't specifically help with schools in that area, but we have a lot of info about education here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

do you mean you'll be renting here, renting out a property elsewhere for income, or both?


----------



## miss leah (Jun 29, 2014)

just renting a place to live I don't own any property and thank you for you're reply i'm new to this forum but I figured this would be the best place to visit for more accurate answers. thanks for the link on schools I will look through that. just wanted to know about taxes when living in rented properties. thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

miss leah said:


> just renting a place to live I don't own any property and thank you for you're reply i'm new to this forum but I figured this would be the best place to visit for more accurate answers. thanks for the link on schools I will look through that. just wanted to know about taxes when living in rented properties. thanks


it doesn't make any difference whether you live in a rented property or own it - you'll pay tax on your income just the same as anyone else

here's a guide to current tax rates A guide to Spanish income tax in 2014.


----------



## miss leah (Jun 29, 2014)

thank you now im getting somewhere. don't suppose you could tell me how much if I was only earning a low income. obviously I will be looking for work as soon as i'm over there but I've saved enough money to tie me over for a good few months till I find something. just wondered if you had any idea of what I would pay on a low income as it will only be basic minimum wage I will be earning and around 30hrs per week.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

miss leah said:


> thank you now im getting somewhere. don't suppose you could tell me how much if I was only earning a low income. obviously I will be looking for work as soon as i'm over there but I've saved enough money to tie me over for a good few months till I find something. just wondered if you had any idea of what I would pay on a low income as it will only be basic minimum wage I will be earning and around 30hrs per week.


Actual percentages are easily found online - can't easily do links on my phone though!

You say you'll be looking for work? 

What work will you be looking for? Did you realise that you'll have to show that you have healthcare provision and that you can support yourselves financially in order to register as resident? And you are obliged to do that within 90 days of arrival.
If you don't have work within that time you'll have to pay for private healthcare insurance


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

miss leah said:


> thank you now im getting somewhere. don't suppose you could tell me how much if I was only earning a low income. obviously I will be looking for work as soon as i'm over there but I've saved enough money to tie me over for a good few months till I find something. just wondered if you had any idea of what I would pay on a low income as it will only be basic minimum wage I will be earning and around 30hrs per week.


I'm not sure what you mean by that as there (almost) isn't the concept of a minimum wage in Spain.

Many (most) people work without a contract and many again earn less than 5€ per hour.

What type of work are you going to be looking for? Do you speak Spanish fluently?

The link provided by Xabiachica shows what income tax you will pay - it starts on a much lower figure than in UK.


----------



## miss leah (Jun 29, 2014)

when i first move over there i will take any job i can and as soon as i possibly can if i havent found a job within 90 days am i looking at paying a lot of health insurance. will that be a monthly payment or a one off payment. i will be registering with the town hall and docters (ect) as soon as i'm over there. and i do realise the wages are lower than the uks. i'm doing a TEFL online course at the moment so my plans are to get a teaching job eventually. but i'm willing to take anything that comes available first to tie me over till then. so i'll be looking for bar work shop work waitressing hotel work that kind of stuff when i first get over there thats if i cant manage to get in to teaching straight away which i probably wont so i made sure i was prepared to take anything first off. all the links ive been given have been very usefull thank you for those. i will now check out the health care guide. please keep you're information coming in im very greatful for anything you can tell me thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

miss leah said:


> when i first move over there i will take any job i can and as soon as i possibly can if i havent found a job within 90 days am i looking at paying a lot of health insurance. will that be a monthly payment or a one off payment. i will be registering with the town hall and docters (ect) as soon as i'm over there. and i do realise the wages are lower than the uks. i'm doing a TEFL online course at the moment so my plans are to get a teaching job eventually. but i'm willing to take anything that comes available first to tie me over till then. so i'll be looking for bar work shop work waitressing hotel work that kind of stuff when i first get over there thats if i cant manage to get in to teaching straight away which i probably wont so i made sure i was prepared to take anything first off. all the links ive been given have been very usefull thank you for those. i will now check out the health care guide. please keep you're information coming in im very greatful for anything you can tell me thanks.


if you take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html there are some comparison websites for healthcare insurance - they are usually monthly payments & contracts are for a year minimum as a rule 

it's not as expensive as the UK, but any medication will have to be paid at full cost

if you aren't working with a contract, or paying self-employed NI, you won't be able to register with state healthcare

in order to register as resident, you will need to show +/-600€ a month income &/or 6000€ in a Spanish bank - per person (though they usually expect a slightly lower figure for children)

what are you planning to do about child care outside school hours/terms? How old are the children?

we've just started the 12 week summer hols - & as a widow with two kids, I'm so glad that they reached teenage years before their dad died - I have no idea how I'd have managed if they'd been little!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

miss leah said:


> when i first move over there i will take any job i can and as soon as i possibly can if i havent found a job within 90 days am i looking at paying a lot of health insurance. will that be a monthly payment or a one off payment. i will be registering with the town hall and docters (ect) as soon as i'm over there. and i do realise the wages are lower than the uks. i'm doing a TEFL online course at the moment so my plans are to get a teaching job eventually. but i'm willing to take anything that comes available first to tie me over till then. so i'll be looking for bar work shop work waitressing hotel work that kind of stuff when i first get over there thats if i cant manage to get in to teaching straight away which i probably wont so i made sure i was prepared to take anything first off. all the links ive been given have been very usefull thank you for those. i will now check out the health care guide. please keep you're information coming in im very greatful for anything you can tell me thanks.


You maybe need to do a bit more real research before you go ahead with this move. There is mass unemployment in Spain, much worse than the UK, so the chances of getting contracted bar work or the like are pretty much nil, as there are 6million fluent Spanish speakers in the queue before you. You might get a few hours somewhere but it won't be contracted so you will not be able to register as resident. To register as resident you need to be able to prove that you have contracted work or have 600€/month/ per person including children and proof of healthcare provision. Some areas also ask for around 6000€ per person in savings. 

To access state healthcare, and prove provision for residence, you need to be paying hefty self employment contributions, or be paying National Insurance through contracted employment or have private healthcare insurance.

There is plenty info in the FAQ thread about English language teaching. Online courses aren't looked on favourably, and the CELTA is the preferred course. Most people who do English teaching barely earn enough to support themselves without children, and the hours aren't great if you have children to look after. Of course some people, do earn more but they have years of experience and over many years have built up successful businesses. If you are really considering this option, you also need to research being self employed and paying autonomo.


----------



## miss leah (Jun 29, 2014)

me and the children are learning spanish at the moment and finding interesting and good fun at least we are enjoying it better than i thought i would i thought id never get my head round it but over the past few months we found it not that bad at all. so by the time we are over there we should be at least 50/50 with it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

miss leah said:


> me and the children are learning spanish at the moment and finding interesting and good fun at least we are enjoying it better than i thought i would i thought id never get my head round it but over the past few months we found it not that bad at all. so by the time we are over there we should be at least 50/50 with it.


How old are your children - this is most important.If they are young, then you'll need to factor in child care, if they are over 10, then I would suggest that they will need private schooling at an international school (expensive).


I will now be Mr. unpopular! 
I think your expectations of just walking into some sort of job is TOTALLY unrealistic. No matter what you are willing to do, there are very few jobs here. There are even fewer contracted jobs!

So, you will have to be prepared to pay for health insurance, pay for schooling (even in state schools you have to pay over 300€ per child per year just for books), pay for accommodation etc. etc.

Spain is not the best place to be at the moment if you need to find work to live!


----------



## tsharon (Jun 27, 2014)

My son started in a Spanish primary school when he was ten and he was fluent in Spanish after 2 years without any additional tuition. The primary school he was at was very good and when the Spanish children had English class, he was taught Spanish by the assistant teacher.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tsharon said:


> My son started in a Spanish primary school when he was ten and he was fluent in Spanish after 2 years without any additional tuition. The primary school he was at was very good and when the Spanish children had English class, he was taught Spanish by the assistant teacher.


My eldest son did too and has just completed Bachi and been accepted at Valencia University taking courses taught in both Castellano and Valenciano.

However, any older than 10 (IMHO) would be VERY hard and would not be advised.


----------



## miss leah (Jun 29, 2014)

i do do a lot of research hours of it every night. and thanks for letting me know about providing money in my account per person and about the healthcare and insurance. it seems the only thing i can do is continue to save as much as i possibly can then see how everything goes when i do finely get over there. ive always known that it might not work out and i may have to come back home and made sure i will have money to get back home if i need to.i will make sure i have enough money to last me 6 months and make sure that ive accounted for everything else such as tax and medical insurance and money i need to get the kids sorted with school. and will just have to hope i can find something durin that time. and as for the school situation xabiachica is right on one thing out of school hours are going to be a bit of a problem ill have to think carefully about this thanks for that little reminder. thanks you guys for the info you've been great ill be back soon take care.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Most teaching jobs are between 6pm-10pm as they need to fit in with peoples work schedule so if your kids are very young you will need child care.
It is easier for kids under 10 to learn the language but if your kids are currently learning Spanish then at least they will have a head start. My daughter was 11 (almost 12) when we moved in August and she knew very little Spanish. She started the first year of high school shortly after our move. It was a struggle at first but she is now managing fine. She has picked up the language fairly quickly and is doing ok at school. She does need to study over the summer holidays as she needs to get 3 of her subject grades up or she will need to repeat this year, however she only needs to get them increased by 1 or 2 marks so hopefully she will manage. If, however, she does need to repeat a year then it wont be the end of the world as it will give her more time to master the language. It is not uncommon for some children to repeat a year or go back a year if needs be. Fortunately my daughter is very bright and this has definitely helped. Her main struggle was with maths. In the UK she had been doing high school maths since primary school but they do maths a little different here so she has had to relearn everything. She is getting the hang of it now though.
As for taxes, you will have income tax to pay (as already stated) but there isn't usually any tax to pay on a rented property. The equivalent of community charge is paid by the owner, rather than the tenant. You normally have to pay for the rubbish collection, electric, gas and water. I live in a 3 bed property with pool. My hot water is run off gas bottles (I use, on average, one bottle per month..costs 17€) my average electric bill is approx 150€ every 2 months, water is around 12€ every 3 months. I cant remember how much my rubbish collection is but its not a lot.
If you are doing an online course then I recommend you contact some of the charities in the UK that offer free English lessons to immigrants and offer to volunteer for them so this will give you some experience in teaching as this will help you when applying for jobs.
Some areas of Spain have more than one language so if your children are older then I would recommend finding somewhere where they only teach in Spanish (rather than somewhere that teaches Spanish plus their other language, such as catalan, Basque, valencian etc) to make the integration easier for the kids.


----------



## miss leah (Jun 29, 2014)

my oldest daughter is 9 and the youngest 7 sophie my oldest is very bright shes one of these that picks things up realy quickly somer the youngest tries her best but her Spanish is my concern with her if she can manage the language then she should be ok as long as she understands whats being said shes realy good with her work. ok the jobs are a bit of a concern but I have to give it a bash and take the plunge or I will spend the rest of my days regretting it cos I didn't experience it for myself. ive always known I may have to come back home but as long as I know I have money for that purpose of having to come back then im going to give it a go im making sure I have at least 8 months worth of money to tie me over.just hope I can find something in that time.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

miss leah said:


> my oldest daughter is 9 and the youngest 7 sophie my oldest is very bright shes one of these that picks things up realy quickly somer the youngest tries her best but her Spanish is my concern with her if she can manage the language then she should be ok as long as she understands whats being said shes realy good with her work. ok the jobs are a bit of a concern but I have to give it a bash and take the plunge or I will spend the rest of my days regretting it cos I didn't experience it for myself. ive always known I may have to come back home but as long as I know I have money for that purpose of having to come back then im going to give it a go im making sure I have at least 8 months worth of money to tie me over.just hope I can find something in that time.


Which subject are you hoping to teach?


----------



## miss leah (Jun 29, 2014)

i'm hoping to teach English


----------

